# #### Mac Mini Clearance Specials! ####



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Available at both Toronto and KW Locations!










_Quantities are limited. _


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

good deal!!!


----------



## mishi8 (Jul 15, 2005)

Saw the same pricing at London Drugs last week. Their prices should be good until at least Aug 7th.


----------



## Bill Baroud (Jan 31, 2005)

A real good deal  For $50 on the Apple store more you get Bluetooth + WiFi Extreme and you double the RAM... 

CC you must throw something else in to make it interesting like this Samsung 17 LCD I've seen in the TO store, let's say a bundle for $950?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Bill Baroud said:


> A real good deal  For $50 on the Apple store more you get Bluetooth + WiFi Extreme and you double the RAM...
> 
> CC you must throw something else in to make it interesting like this Samsung 17 LCD I've seen in the TO store, let's say a bundle for $950?


Yes, Apple doesn't give a big price break between the old mini's and the new mini's, hence the bundled promotion with good discounts on Ram, DVI LCD etc...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2005)

Entry level Mac mini 1.25 w/ 1GB RAM
Apple Store - $856
Carbon Computing - $738 (save $118!)

1.42 Mac mini w/ 1GB RAM
Apple Store - $976
Carbon Computing - $838 (save $138 if you don't need AirPort & Bluetooth)


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

1.25 ghz, 256 mb ram, mac mini on sale at bestbuy $599

http://www.bestbuy.ca/catalog/prodd...atid=22154&logon=&langid=EN&CMP=NLC-ReadProd2


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

I think CC is aimed at doing upgrades anyway. The upgrade prices are pretty decent.


----------



## KreenysMac (Aug 23, 2005)

*Are the London Drugs deals nation-wide?*

I'm in Winnipeg ... set to move out of the 'rents house (they're the ones with the 20" iMac) ... are these deals here too, or are they only out east?


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

As far as i know the London Drugs stores are located in the western provinces and not in any of the estern ones, including ON and Quebec.


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

Yeah, I've heard London Drugs has good prices too.


----------

